# 2008 Ford Superduty



## uoutcampin2 (Mar 3, 2005)

Guys and Gals -

Ford has finally released the info for the new 2008 Superduty that is going to be released in early 2007.







Check out the Link. I think I am in love.







I was almost about to settle for the Ram 2500 but now that I have seen the new 250, it's all over for Dodge. Like James Brown sang, "Papa's got a brand new bag"! The only thing I don't like is the new headlights. But like a lot of new designs, they will grow on me. Some of the biggest things I love is the fact they are dropping that problematic 6.0L PSD and introducing the new 6.4L with the 2 smaller turbos on it to help reduce spool up time and give instant boost. I also like the fact that they are using the quiet steel like on the current F-150. That is one of the things I love about my F-150, it is just about as quiet as my Acura TL that I traded in for the camping life. I also like the power folding and extending mirrors, integrated tailgate step, and storable bed extender. Can't ya tell I am a gadget freak.







The best feature of all with the new superduty is the interior. It's tough looking and elegant at the same time. It is about time a heavy duty truck gets a more elegant stylish interior makeover. That was one of my only reasons I was going for the Ram. For me, the current F250 and GM's trucks didn't excite me in that area. There is nothing wrong with the power of a PSD with the comfort of a Benz huh? Come on 2007 so I can try on one of those leather seats in my size!









So what do ya'll think about it? Come on honest opinions.

Chris


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

*OMG*...........  Excuse me I need to change......


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Sweeeet Truck









Don


----------



## MaeJae (May 12, 2005)

I'm'a FORD girl!









MaeJae


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Did not move and the blue bar in the grill is annoying. I did like the 'Get Smart' opening with the doors









Not really a Ford person, does look sharp tho.


----------



## Highlander96 (Mar 1, 2005)

Nice Truck!!!!!

However, we will probably never own a Blue Oval, again.

Happy Outbacking!

Tim


----------



## GlenninTexas (Aug 11, 2004)

Very nice. I like the exterior lines, much better than the current slab-sided Fords. I don't like the over-sized "SUPER DUTY" on the top of the grill. Stacked headlights seem reversed to me visually, but realistically the headlights are probably at the right height - just looks a bit wierd. I really like the dash layout.
Time will tell on the twin turbo 6.4l. You can't compare it to the Cummins which has billions of miles behind it, at least not yet.
If I were in the market for a new truck, this one would certainly be on my list to check out. Fortunately, my 2000 model Dodge 2500 diesel only has a little over 100k miles and is everything I need and want in a truck.

Regards, Glenn


----------



## NJMikeC (Mar 29, 2006)

Nice truck. Ford would do well to cure their engine problems. For their sake I hope they do.

Happen to be a GM fan and GM stole a lot of diesel truck sales from Ford these past few years.


----------



## nynethead (Sep 23, 2005)

Looks like a nice rig. Need to see the specs on the 6.4 and the tranny being used before I can make a true judgement. For Ford's sake it better come out smoking out oif the box or there will be alot of disappointed purchasers out there.


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

YEAH BABY!
Sign me up for that bad boy! What a ride that would be for the 2007 Western Region Outbackers.com Rally at Zion N.P. in southern Utah next July!
Well done, Ford!











uoutcampin2 said:


> it is just about as quiet as my Acura TL that I traded in for the camping life.


I love it! I traded my Acura CL for the Titan when we decided to go Outbacking. I wonder if Acura dealers get a chill up their spine when they see a new Outback on it's way to the dealer go by!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## H2oSprayer (Aug 5, 2006)

I hear that Chevy is going to have a 2008 Suburban with a diesel option. I can't wait for that to come out. I will be one of the first ones in for that. I know, i know, but if Ford wouldn't have dropped that Excursion....

Chris


----------



## arbee (Feb 3, 2005)

My impression is the sytling is pretty evolutionary, not very different really.

I think someone else here once mentioned that Ford and Dodge were in some sort of "tallest trucks" contest and I'm not down with that. I prefer the GM styling these days.


----------



## uoutcampin2 (Mar 3, 2005)

GlenninTexas said:


> Time will tell on the twin turbo 6.4l. You can't compare it to the Cummins which has billions of miles behind it, at least not yet.
> If I were in the market for a new truck, this one would certainly be on my list to check out. Fortunately, my 2000 model Dodge 2500 diesel only has a little over 100k miles and is everything I need and want in a truck.
> 
> Regards, Glenn


I agree about the Cummins. That was one of my reasons for considering the Ram. But a lot of Ram owners tell me not to do it. They all say it is a great truck but..... It usually follows with the complaints of build quality. My old neighbor just traded his in his for a Titan after only 30,000 miles and a year and a half of ownership. All he told me last night was stay away from the Ram. I said "but the Cummins is the best thing since slice bread". His reply was there is no point in getting a truck with an engine that will last 200K + miles and a truck body that will start falling apart after 30K miles. The only thing that worries me is the fact it is a new tranny engine combo and ford hasn't proven themselves very much with the current 6.0 PSD. My parents have a 06 F250 PSD and they have had some issues. For my step dad, it is a big deal because it is his livelihood. No truck, no work. Now the truck already has over 60K miles of hard tow/hauling so they have beaten it up just a tad. Overall they are pleased with it. I guess they all have their problems. I mean they need to keep mechanics working right? We will just have to see what the new superduty has to offer.









Chris


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

Considering the history Ford has with new engine roll outs....the early 7.3 PSD, and the 6.0 PSD, I would wait a few years before rushing out to buy that one. I have to agree with highlander right now, in that with all the trouble I've had since August with the powerchoke....I mean powerstroke, it will be a long time before I look at another blue oval.

Of course, I haven't seen the truck yet either, because, much like my Excursion at the moment, the Ford web site seems to be out to lunch.

Tim

Well, I just got the page to load....had to use MS IE, Mozilla Firefox didn't like the Ford page. I have to say, the interier is ugly, the mirrors are not innovative (powervision has been making them for years, and GM stopped offering them, as they were not a popular option), and you all know my reservations on the engine already.

Tim


----------



## klnks06 (Aug 11, 2006)

Nice looking truck, and I plan to look at it early next year. We are planning to buy a diesel truck sometime in the March/April time next year, as the Tahoe really struggles on long steep hills. I have read about all of the problems with the current 6.0 PSD and also transmission problems, so I have some concerns about this all new engine. We are currently leaning towards the Chevy Duramax, as it seems to be a lot nicer truck than the current Ford or Dodge. I drove a Dodge Megacab a few weeks ago, and while the Cummins engine was very nice, the truck fit and finish was not as nice as the Chevy.

Keep us posted if you buy one, and let us know how it performs.

Kent


----------



## rnameless (Jun 30, 2005)

After speaking with a couple of people who are employed by Ford, I was told that this engine (6.4L) has been in production in the European market for several years. They decided to retool it for the US and roll it out to hopefully prevent some of the 1st year model fears in truck buyers. It is still going to be interesting until the models hit the road. Now i did see the new extended Expedition. It looks nice and is about 12-14" longer than the shorter model but still has the 5.4L engine which is ok but not so much with towing. Just my .02


----------



## rms0726ea (Aug 9, 2006)

rnameless said:


> After speaking with a couple of people who are employed by Ford, I was told that this engine (6.4L) has been in production in the European market for several years. They decided to retool it for the US and roll it out to hopefully prevent some of the 1st year model fears in truck buyers. It is still going to be interesting until the models hit the road. Now i did see the new extended Expedition. It looks nice and is about 12-14" longer than the shorter model but still has the 5.4L engine which is ok but not so much with towing. Just my .02


*
Any idea on the price tag? I figure it shouldn't be too long before we are sitting around the campfire screaming about trucks prices hitting $80,000!*

*I wouldn't just worry about Fords new model's dependability/issues. If I recall all the manufacturers are retooling their engines to meet the new EPA requirements....*


----------



## NJMikeC (Mar 29, 2006)

Couple quick replys,

Would be nice if that new Ford motor is much more trouble free and has some real life testing behind it. Not such a Ford fan but hate to see them struggle.

Saw the new Expedition XL on my way to work. 5.4L? no thanks.

Here are the changes to the new '07 DMAX

FOR RELEASE: 2006-08-24 CONTACTS 
GM'S 2007 Duramax 6.6L V-8 Turbo-Diesel Delivers Class-Leading Torque While Meeting New Emissions Requirements

MILFORD, Mich. - GM Powertrain's powerful Duramax 6.6L V-8 turbo-diesel engine is revised to meet new, stringent 2007 federal emissions regulations and continues to deliver the outstanding power and torque ratings customers expect. 
Upgrades to the engine and a new diesel particulate filter system help ensure the engine meets government-mandated emissions regulations for diesel engines manufactured beginning in January 2007, which require a 90-percent reduction in particulate matter and 50-percent reduction in NOx.
"Maintaining power and torque leadership with the Duramax is important to us because it's the benchmark that built the engine's class-leading reputation with our customers," said Charlie Freese, executive director, GM Powertrain Diesel Engineering. 
The new Duramax 6.6L V-8 (LMM) engine delivers superior performance ratings. It is offered with increased power and torque for Chevy Kodiak and GMC Topkick medium duty applications. Versions are available with 300 horsepower and 520 lb.-ft. of torque, as well as a new 330-horsepower option with 620 lb.-ft. of torque. 
Final advertised ratings for the Chevrolet Silverado and GMC Sierra 2500 and 3500 HD pickups and GM's full-size vans will be released later this year. 
The Duramax delivers outstanding acceleration and towing performance. Upgrades implemented in 2006 enhanced the efficiency, smoothness and quietness of the Duramax engine, which was already known as one of the industry's quietest and strongest diesels.

The new emissions standard

The Duramax 6.6L V-8 has new equipment to help it meet the government-mandated 2007 emissions standard. It requires a 90-percent reduction in particulate matter compared with the current standard, which was implemented in 2004, and a 50-percent reduction in NOx.
The use of reformulated, ultra-low sulfur diesel fuel - which goes on sale nationwide this fall - is required to meet the new emissions standard. The new fuel's sulfur content is limited to 15 parts per million (ppm), versus the current standard of 500 ppm. Diesel engines manufactured prior to 2007 can continue to use the current diesel fuel. 
To meet the new emissions regulation, the Duramax 6.6L V-8 engine features:
Additional combustion control, including an even more efficient variable-geometry turbocharging system, cooled (enhanced) Exhaust Gas Recirculation (EGR) and closed crankcase ventilation to reduce NOx
Additional exhaust control, including oxidizing catalyst and new Diesel Particulate Filter (DPF) to reduce soot and particulate matter
Increased-capacity cooling system
New engine control software
Use of low-ash engine oil

How the DPF works

The 6.6L engine's DPF is based on GM-patented technology and proven supplier components. It traps diesel particulate matter in a honeycomb-like ceramic "brick" after it travels through an oxidizing catalyst. Remaining exhaust gases are routed out through the exhaust system. To ensure optimal performance, the system must undergo periodic "regeneration" to release accumulated soot from the filter. The regeneration process uses heat to burn off the soot and, in most cases, is performed automatically. 
An onboard computer controls fuel injection and oxygen content to adjust the exhaust energy to the appropriate level to clean the particulate trap. Periodic servicing of the filter is required to remove accumulated ash. The DPF and corresponding components will change the exhaust system length and/or outlet design, depending on the vehicle model. Also, an expanded underbody heat shield is added. Vocations such as sweepers, airport ground support, municipal and refuse trucks will likely be most affected by the changes.


----------



## WMIOUTBACK (Apr 4, 2005)

I have to laugh because it seems the Powerstroke guys always have a story about the Duramax, the Duramax guys have a story about the Powerstroke and the Cummins guys have a story about the Duramax and the Powerstroke. Can't we all just get along? All kiding aside, I prefer Ford vehicles, but I'm kind of luke warm on the new design. I expect to see the competition in the truck market to get even tougher between the big three. With the huge slide in large SUV sales and the truck market still remaining solid, the big three will be fighting for the big profits trucks provide.


----------



## Reverie (Aug 9, 2004)

Not to mention Toyota releasing the new Tundra in '07 and finally offering a diesel in '08. That should make it even more competitive. The dimensions of the new Tundra indicate it will truely be a full size.

Reverie


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

WMIOUTBACK said:


> With the huge slide in large SUV sales and the truck market still remaining solid, the big three will be fighting for the big profits trucks provide.


And for Fords sake, I hope they get it right with this one. The companies very survival depends on their light truck sales. The new F-150 was almost a do or die introduction itself. It's a nice truck, and has done well, but with the added competition from Toyota and Nissan, I'm sure they are not seeing the numbers they needed to.

The companies survival may truely hinge on success of the new SuperDuty trucks.

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

Well, I am a powerstroke owner right now, and I just got off the phone with the dealers service department getting an update on my truck. The tech is road testing it as we speak, with a laptop connected to the OBD II port, trying to figure out why the VGT is unlearning and relearning it's set points, and Ford Engineering is consulting on the work.....so, I would say right now, I'm wishing I had bought a Duramax or Cummins rather then my Ford.

Tim


----------



## rms0726ea (Aug 9, 2006)

hatcityhosehauler said:


> Well, I am a powerstroke owner right now, and I just got off the phone with the dealers service department getting an update on my truck. The tech is road testing it as we speak, with a laptop connected to the OBD II port, trying to figure out why the VGT is unlearning and relearning it's set points, and Ford Engineering is consulting on the work.....so, I would say right now, I'm wishing I had bought a Duramax or Cummins rather then my Ford.
> 
> Tim


*
I hear ya. My friend has 04 6.0L F-250. The first couple of years (03-04) seem to have some pretty big issues. My friends has had to have the head gaskets, heads, and turbo replaced. Then it started spitting coolant. Even though it was covered under warranty the truck spent countless weeks in the shop. The 7.3L has the proven track record. Many folks gettingh 300,000+ miles out of them. Check out the internet for the other recalls and TSB's to make sure they upgrade (reflash) you compter program, check the turbo & check the head gaskets. Ford did a good job on the upgrades the last two years but unfortunately it wasn't enough to overcome the already bad press and expensive warranty work. Send me an e-mail if you don't have the TSB's. I can e-mail them to you to make sure that your truck is taken care of before the problems happen.*

*Hey NJMikeC,

No offense to the Duramax - it's a good truck. I actually was pulled out of the mud by one whe I got stuck last week. But that release sounds like a commercial







*


----------



## CJ999 (Aug 11, 2005)

I own two fords, 7.3L PS and a minivan, and I am done with Ford. I agree with Doug. They better start getting things right or they will be done on the grand scale. Have you seen their stock price compared to Toyota's lately? I don't know how many shares of each are out there, but Toyota seems to be going up up up in recent years while Ford goes d-o-w-n....


----------



## Sluggo54 (Jun 15, 2005)

the mirrors are not innovative (powervision has been making them for years, and GM stopped offering them, as they were not a popular option)

HCHH

Man, they are popular with me... I believe they were part of the HD tow package.

Hey, anyone up on motorhomes? Does a red porch light mean the same there as elsewhere? This is an odd park we're in...

Sluggo


----------



## Yianni (Aug 30, 2006)

The truck looks great but I'm a little hesitant on reliability. I've owned several Fords and currently have a 2000 Expidition.
I've been thinking about the new Toyota Tundra coming out in 07. It will be rated to tow over 10,000 lbs.
I'll drive the Expedition for a while more and see how both trucks do. I do like them both.
Anyone else check out the new Tundra?

Lou


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Sluggo54 said:


> Hey, anyone up on motorhomes? Does a red porch light mean the same there as elsewhere? This is an odd park we're in...


Sure does, Slug. Just walk on in!









We will be expecting pictures later!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## JimBo99 (Apr 25, 2006)

The 08 Ford grill is way too busy for me! And like others have said I wouldn't buy a truck with an unproven diesel engine. Could be a great engine, or could be a great headache. Let's see it after a couple of billion miles.

I personally think that Ford and Chevy are headed for harder times as companies. There has been some talk that they may even merge at some point. How about a "Forevy" or a "Chord."


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

Sluggo54 said:


> the mirrors are not innovative (powervision has been making them for years, and GM stopped offering them, as they were not a popular option)
> 
> HCHH
> 
> ...


Don't get me wrong....I put Powervisions on my Avalanche when I had it, and I was sad to see GM stop offering them in '06, and switch to the manual extend like the current Fords. If I end up trading my @#$%&* Powerchoke....err, I mean powerstroke for a GM truck, I will probably add the Powervisions again.

Tim


----------



## Swany (Mar 2, 2006)

NJMikeC said:


> Nice truck. Ford would do well to cure their engine problems. For their sake I hope they do.
> 
> Happen to be a GM fan and GM stole a lot of diesel truck sales from Ford these past few years.


From what I am reading, Fords eat a lot of turbos and the D Max overheats. You could get a Dodge with a proven diesel but the chasis sucks. What's a boy to do?


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

Buy a ford Chassis, a cummins B series engine, and an Allison 1000 series tranny.


----------



## rms0726ea (Aug 9, 2006)

Or you can get one of these for almost the same price....

*http://portland.craigslist.org/clc/car/217727979.html*

*HD haulers*


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

White Buffalo said:


> Or you can get one of these for almost the same price....


Yeah... Hardly any difference at all!









That craigslist truck is interesting though. Too bad it's not a crew cab.

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## campmg (Dec 24, 2005)

Is that the new Titan?









Looks like it says Nissan on the cab.


----------



## rms0726ea (Aug 9, 2006)

PDX_Doug said:


> Is that the new Titan?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*The pic pic is from http://www.herrinhauler.com/truck.htm. They look like they can modify just about anything! Maybee they will be the next chop shop show on TLC?







*


----------



## new buyer (Aug 28, 2006)

Chris,
We personally think your truck choice is excellent! We have been very lucky with our Ford trucks. We just traded in our F150 for the F250 due to a larger camper. The 2008 looks SWEET! After all we are Ford people! OUTBACKERS too!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Good luck!
Allen and Kim


----------



## uoutcampin2 (Mar 3, 2005)

hatcityhosehauler said:


> Buy a ford Chassis, a cummins B series engine, and an Allison 1000 series tranny.


Now were talkin!


----------

